# Extended hearth finished



## Bones (Oct 21, 2007)

Finally extended the hearth before it gets cold.  Onsite inspector was there also.


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks Good!  Was the inspector checking out the tile job or wondering where the nice warm fire was?


----------



## Bones (Oct 22, 2007)

She and her sister always has to be under foot. Not looking for a fire today 72°


----------



## iceman (Nov 16, 2007)

so i could say make a portable extended hearth?  some hardy backerboard some tiles on it felt on the bottom pick it up at the end of the season???


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 16, 2007)

iceman said:
			
		

> so i could say make a portable extended hearth?  some hardy backerboard some tiles on it felt on the bottom pick it up at the end of the season???



That's what I do. Others may not agree.


----------



## Bones (Nov 16, 2007)

Doubt it would pass inspection. Only my opinion. Same as a flame retardent rug.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 16, 2007)

Bones said:
			
		

> Doubt it would pass inspection. Only my opinion. Same as a flame retardent rug.



Actually there is nothing in the codes that prohibits a portable hearth pad - As long as the pad meets whatever R-value requirements are specified in the stove manual, (and I don't know of any flame retardant rugs that would) a portable pad or extension is fine. 

Frankly, I'm not sure I agree with the code in this respect, as if I were an inspector I'd be worried about whether the extension would get picked up and stuffed in a closet as soon as I walked out the door.  A permanent pad could also be removed, but that's a lot less likely.

Gooserider


----------



## Bones (Nov 16, 2007)

I would be concerned with the gap between pad and hearth.


----------

